# Federal Heavyweight turkey loads



## thedraketaker (Mar 8, 2011)

From what I've read, the federal heavyweight is supposed to throw a better pattern with a non-ported choke because the flight control wads are designed to stay with the shot after leaving the barrel. I've only patterned it with ported chokes, while it does okay I'm curious if many people have tried non-ported chokes with it and whi
	
	



```

```
ch particular non-ported chokes have worked the best?


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2011)

thedraketaker said:


> From what I've read, the federal heavyweight is supposed to throw a better pattern with a non-ported choke because the flight control wads are designed to stay with the shot after leaving the barrel. I've only patterned it with ported chokes, while it does okay I'm curious if many people have tried non-ported chokes with it and whi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shot some last year out of my Benelli Nova with a non ported Hastings .655 and a .640..  Not impressed..........  Those chokes may have been to tight, but that's all I owned and didn't feel like buying another one...  Killed one bird with the .655 on it.

Tried them again in my Dad's Mossberg 835 with the turkey choke that came with the gun.  Patterned better, but not great....  Killed bird #2 with this gun.

Went back to shooting the Fed Mag Shoks, copper plated, #5's with a Kicks Gobbling Thunder in .665 out of my Nova and it's deadly!!  Killed bird #3 with this setup.


----------



## head buster (Mar 8, 2011)

I shoot both the Fed 20ga and the 12ga. For my 20 I shoot the RSF out of my 1187. For the 12ga I shoot the jellyhead yes it's ported but I'm getting good patterns so I'm sticking with it.
Fed's #7 like a more open choke. I shot a Tempest 
.555 and only had 77 in a 10" circle at 40yds. I just sent it back for a .570.
Bucky try a more open choke like a .665 or .670 and I'm sure you'll see a better pattern.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 8, 2011)

Trulock makes a fine non-ported choke. Call Mr. George, he will help you out.

http://www.trulockchokes.com/cgi-bin/eShop/index.cgi


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2011)

head buster said:


> Bucky try a more open choke like a .665 or .670 and I'm sure you'll see a better pattern.



I thought about that with my Benelli, that's why I tried the same shells out with my old man's Mossberg.  I know the turkey choke on that gun is probably in the .670 range.  They shot better out of it, but I said the heck with it and went ahead and got the Kick's choke that's made for lead or copperplated shells only.

I had always shot the Fed copperplated flight control wads before and liked them.  They shoot really, really well out of the Benelli with the Kicks on it.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 8, 2011)

alot of my friends use the copper plated federals with the cheapest turkey choke they could fine. Most do really well. around 160-180 #6's at 40.

chev.


----------



## LKennamer (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been shooting Federal Copper 6s in different loads (Flite Control, Hi Velocity, etc) and have always had that pattern best in my non-ported, factory full choke 12 gauge.  I tried the Heavyweights last year, and they pattern just as good and they really do hit hard.  Of course, I have killed a lot of turkeys just as dead with the old 2 oz copper 6s Federal made for years, so I don't guess it makes much difference as long as they don't get back up!  They are pricey though.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 8, 2011)

I have only shot them out of my 12ga 870sm with one choke, and that is a briley hevi turkey choke (not ported). It patterns well (200+ in 10" @ 40 (223 best to date)) so I never saw any need in trying anything different. 

I have shot them out of two different chokes in my 20ga charles daly. I shot them out of a gobbling thunder (ported) and got in the 130's, and I shot them out of a remington super full (non ported) and the only number I recall was 171 in 10" @ 40 yards. 
I never plan on shooting something different, unless somebody starts loading up something even heavier in a factory load.


----------



## thedraketaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## deacon13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rem 11-87 20ga Truglo SSX .550--180-205 

Mossberg 935 12ga M.A.D. Super Max .695--244

Both numbers are 10" at 40yds. Both chokes are also ported.


----------

